

AI researchers think 'Rascals' can pass Turing test - edw519
http://www.eetimes.com/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206903246

======
philh
If I understand the article correctly, what they're attempting isn't the
Turing test. The bot will be interacting with people in Second Life, and
they'll be hoping none of those people realise it's a bot. That's not the same
as trying to fool someone who's actively comparing two avatars to see which
acts less human.

Still, it's very impressive, assuming they're actually onto something.

